# SSH Remote Commands mit Parameter



## Binz (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich wusste nicht genau in welche Kategorie dieser Thread gehört - so bin ich nach besten Wissen und Gewissen hier gelandet.
Mein Problem ist folgendes. Ich habe einen zwei Server beide mit SSH. Jetzt möchte ich von 1. Server mit den User "XY" auf den zweiten Server mit dem User "XY". Dort den User zu "YZ" wechseln und schlussendlich mit diesem ein Script mit Parameter ausführen.



Bisher funktioniert hat folgendes:
Mit User "XY" zu User "XY" connecten und ein Script mit Parameter ausführen.
Script hey:

```
#!/usr/bin/ksh

echo "this is a test"
echo $SSH_ORIGINAL_COMMAND
echo $@
```
Input:

```
ssh xy@server2 './bin/hey'
```
Output:

```
this is a test
hello there
hello there
```



Auch funktioniert hat: Mit dem User "XY" auf Server2 und dort auf User "YZ" wechseln. Und dort einen Script ausführen:
Script hey:

```
#!/usr/bin/ksh

echo "this is a test"
echo $SSH_ORIGINAL_COMMAND
echo $@
```
Input:

```
ssh -t server2 sudo -i -u yz -- -c './bin/hey'
```
Output:

```
this is a test
hello there
hello there
```



Was momentan nicht funktioniert:

```
#!/usr/bin/ksh

echo "this is a test"
echo $1
```
Input:

```
ssh -t server2 sudo -i -u yz -- -c './bin/hey test2'
```
Output:

```
this is a test
```

Kann mir jemand sagen wiso der Parameter $1 mit dem Wert "test2" nicht übergeben wird?

Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe
Gruss Binz


----------

